# puedo hacer funcionar centro musical en el auto



## gaston sj (Ago 31, 2006)

hola todos tengo otra duda y nescesito la ayuda de los masters como tengo que hacer para que una equipo de musica hogareño mas exacto un aiwa qu consume 220 v lo pueda hacer andar en mi coche ¿nescesito un transformador? desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Guille DJ (Sep 1, 2006)

puede ser que lo unico que necesites es quitar el transformador y darle directamente los 12v de la bateria si no hay aparatejos que suben la tension de 12 a 220v ac prueba y busca

un saludo


----------



## Dano (Sep 2, 2006)

si el equipo es de gran potencia te aconsejo que te consigas un elevador de tension de 12 a 220 voltios porque los equipos de gran potecia usan una fuente simetrica y tocar los bobinados se complica un poco


----------



## seviyano23 (Oct 30, 2012)

hola quisiera saber como poner mi equipo de musica que es un BOMAN 5.1 channel cinema system modelo Nº 28301 power source AC-230/50hz power comsumption 100w lo quiero poner en un seat leon que necesito poner gracias .


----------



## trilaware (Oct 30, 2012)

si no queres complicarte mucho abriéndolo y reemplazando fuentes de poder, lo que vas a necesitar es un convertidor de 12Vdc a 220Vac para minimo 100 W


----------



## seviyano23 (Oct 30, 2012)

y como es eso o donde lo puedo comprar???


----------



## jmgm (Oct 30, 2012)

esto es lo que necesitas(archivo adjunto),y lo venden en cualquier lado(centro comercial,bazar,tiendas de electronica,etc..).
saludos!


----------



## seviyano23 (Oct 30, 2012)

gracias por todo


----------

